# Help me with Recommendations!



## Erina442 (2 mo ago)

Hey all,

I am a newfound enjoyer of Opera and I’m hoping for recommendations on where to start. I’m a lover of a small selection of musical theatre, especially Les Miserables, and was recently exposed to Diana Damrau. I began listening to her music available on Apple music and YouTube, and wow, she may be the most talented singer I’ve ever heard.

Starting from the point I’m at now, does anyone have any recommendations for me for singers to listen to, or operas to watch (and where I could find them in decent quality)?

Thank you so much for any recommendations!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Do you want to listen or watch? She was a fine singer early in her career. I will make you a playlist you might enjoy.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL_SCWeemtYi0pkF7PaVwM0DC1ZFyp0UfE I made a playlist for you with both recent singers and great singers of the past in a variety of musical styles. I do the contests here where you can learn a lot. I can make more playlists if you like this. I also have introductions to a lot of the great singers on Youtube including some here in this playlist which I could send you. Many people here are much more knowledgeable than me and I learn a lot from them. The general consensus is most of the great opera singers are dead or almost dead but there still are some very enjoyable singers today, with some very very good Handel, Mozart and Rossini particularly. The ones from the past tend to have more unique sounding voices many find.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

When asked this question I usually start the ball rolling by suggesting operas that newbies are likely to enjoy and grasp quickly.
La Boheme/Tosca/Carmen/Madama Butterfly/Pagliacci
As for sopranos of today who are similar to Damrau, you will like Sondra Radvanovsky, Lisa Oropesa, Anna Netrebko, Angela Gheorghiu, Sonya Yoncheva, Nadine Sierra

Others will have plenty more to say but it's a decent start. Enjoy this delcious art medium.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

To build on what Nina said I made a playlist of good beginning operas with English subtitles https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL_SCWeemtYi00ME8_7ON5LCekanJ_IfSb
Because it is made for kids I could not include Ingmar Bergman's The Magic Flute which is a great opera movie.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I‘d start with recording with both good audio quality and good singers. Early stereo and maybe if you don’t mind good mono recordings from the 50s/60s are the best place to start. Try:

Tosca - Callas / De Sabata
Otello - Tebaldi, Del Monaco / Erede
La Forza del destino - Tebaldi / Molinari-Pradelli
Il Trovatore - Corelli, Tucci / Schippers
Turandot - Corelli, Nilsson
Gotterdammerung - Nilsson / Solti
Tristan und Isolde - Flagstad / Fürtwangler
Le Nozze di Figaro - Kleiber
Don Giovanni - Siepi / Krips
Lucia di Lammermoor - Callas, Di Stefano / Serafin

Unfortunately if you want to hear some of the greatest singing recorded you need to jump into recordings of lesser sound quality - I’d recommend these as exceptional and still fairly listenable

Norma - Callas / Votto 1955
Madama Butterfly - Petrella / Questa 1953
Die Walkure - Flagstad, Melchior, Lawrence / Leinsdorf 1940
Un Ballo in Maschera - Callas, Di Stefano / Gavazzeni 1957
Anna Bolena - Callas / Gavazzeni 1957
Mefistofele - De Angelis / Molajoli 1931
La Boheme - Gigli 1938
Werther - Thill / Cohen 1931
Ernani - Cerquetti, Del Monaco, Bastianini / Mitropoulos 1957
Cavalleria Rusticana - Bruna Rasa / Mascagni 1938

and for the even more tolerant Callas in Trovatore 1953, Traviata 1955, Macbeth 1952, Medea 1958, Flagstad Tristan und Isolde 1938, Milanov Gioconda 1939, Pinza don Giovanni 1937

as somebody new to opera I’d recommend the better quality recordings first until you fall in love with the music, then if you really want amazing singing to fall in love with check out some of the historical performances. The sound won’t be as great, but the voices are often extraordinary.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Op.123 said:


> I‘d start with recording with both good audio quality and good singers. Early stereo and maybe if you don’t mind good mono recordings from the 50s/60s are the best place to start. Try:
> 
> Tosca - Callas / De Sabata
> Otello - Tebaldi, Del Monaco / Erede
> ...


All top notch. Now you can choose video and audio. Some prefer one over the other.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Seattleoperafan said:


> All top notch. Now you can choose video and audio. Some prefer one over the other.


.

im not as well versed in these but

Don Giovanni - Furtwangler Siepi
Norma - Caballe Vickers / Orange
Golovanov (?) Boris Godunov (old soviet movie)
Francesca da Rimini - Pobbe, Campora
Tristan und Isolde - Nilsson
Trovatore - Gencer, Del Monaco
Otello - Del Monaco, Carteri
Falstaff - Serafin 1956 (?)
Pagliacci - Del Monaco, Tucci
Tosca act 2 - Callas, Gobbi
Forza Del Destino - Tebaldi, Corelli
Carmen - Bumbry, Vickers / Karajan
Elektra - Rysanek, Varnay
Tosca - Corelli, Caniglia 1956
Alice in Wonderland - Unsuk Chin
Turandot - Corelli 1958
L’amour de Loin - Sarriaho, met


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

I would recommend starting out with _La boheme. _The YouTube video of the performance I want to recommend, unfortunately, does not have subtitles, but it's easily available on DVD and probably streaming somewhere. It's from 1965, in good quality video and audio. Conducted by Herbert von Karajan and starring Mirella Freni and Gianni Raimondi. There are other Freni _bohemes_ out there, but she's older and they are not nearly as good, imo.
La Boheme - Freni, Raimondi, Martino, Panerai. Full Opera - YouTube 

I also recommend this version of _La traviata, _which is another great starter opera. It's available on YT with optional English subtitles at the CC button, and again is an excellent traditional production.
La Traviata, Anna Moffo and Franco Bonisolli (1968) Giuseppe Verdi - Subtitles (en, es, ru) - YouTube

And then there's Puccini's _Tosca_. This is a film shot on the actual locations in Rome. The singers aren't my personal favorites, but they do a good job and it's cool to see the original locations specified in the libretto. It has subtitles.
Giacomo Puccini - Tosca - Kabaivanska, Domingo, Milnes - Bartoletti - YouTube

I could give a lot more recommendations, but I think that these are all good starting places, and they all have color films to go with the music, which is very helpful to me when trying to appreciate a new opera.


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

An important point to consider is what you think draws you to opera. My son wants to see a strong musical play and can put up with "not- so - pretty" sounds. I began wanting to hear beautiful sung sounds. I began enjoying old records before I enjoyed newer records( you'll get plenty of help here finding great old recordings!) you like Damrau and Les Miz. I think the Boheme video Vivalagentenuova recommended might really be a good start. Have fun! But beware...when the bug really bites, it can bite pretty hard!!!!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> When asked this question I usually start the ball rolling by suggesting operas that newbies are likely to enjoy and grasp quickly.
> La Boheme/Tosca/Carmen/Madama Butterfly/Pagliacci
> As for sopranos of today who are similar to Damrau, you will like Sondra Radvanovsky, Lisa Oropesa, Anna Netrebko, Angela Gheorghiu, Sonya Yoncheva, Nadine Sierra
> 
> Others will have plenty more to say but it's a decent start. Enjoy this delcious art medium.


I never mentioned which operas and singers you would enjoythe most.
1. La Boheme: Shicoff/Cotrubas (DVD)
2. Tosca: Callas/di Stefano/Gobbi (CD)
3. Carmen: Garanca/Alagna (DVD)
4. Madama Butterfly: Scotto (CD)
5. Pagliacci: Vickers (CD)
(also ran: Eugene Onegin: Hvorostovsky/Fleming (DVD)


----------



## damianjb1 (Jan 1, 2016)

Seattleoperafan said:


> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL_SCWeemtYi0pkF7PaVwM0DC1ZFyp0UfE I made a playlist for you with both recent singers and great singers of the past in a variety of musical styles. I do the contests here where you can learn a lot. I can make more playlists if you like this. I also have introductions to a lot of the great singers on Youtube including some here in this playlist which I could send you. Many people here are much more knowledgeable than me and I learn a lot from them. The general consensus is most of the great opera singers are dead or almost dead but there still are some very enjoyable singers today, with some very very good Handel, Mozart and Rossini particularly. The ones from the past tend to have more unique sounding voices many find.


Wow - what a great playlist. I know you didn't do it for me but THANK YOU!!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

damianjb1 said:


> Wow - what a great playlist. I know you didn't do it for me but THANK YOU!!


I'm not the scholar others here are but my years dancing in the discos made me a great DJ, so to speak  😜


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Seattleoperafan said:


> ... a playlist of good beginning operas with English subtitles https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL_SCWeemtYi00ME8_7ON5LCekanJ_IfSb


I agree with all these operas except of Electra. I cannot readily like it yet, so other beginners might have a problem as well.
@Erina442 consider that one a wild-card.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

BBSVK said:


> I agree with all these operas except of Electra. I cannot readily like it yet, so other beginners might have a problem as well.
> @Erina442 consider that one a wild-card.


I loved *Elektra *from the first performance I saw in the 1980s. I was riveted and didn’t move for 90 minutes!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

BBSVK said:


> I agree with all these operas except of Electra. I cannot readily like it yet, so other beginners might have a problem as well.
> @Erina442 consider that one a wild-card.


I included it because a good friend taught high school English and played it in two installments when he taught the classics and the classes were always riveted. Possibly a more mature person might not identify with the turbulent family dynamics. I don't know how mature I am LOL.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I included it because a good friend taught high school English and played it in two installments when he taught the classics and the classes were always riveted. Possibly a more mature person might not identify with the turbulent family dynamics. I don't know how mature I am LOL.


I never saw Elektra as a full opera. Maybe I would be rivetted too. Opera presses my secret buttons I am ashamed that I have ;-) . I just think the music is too modern.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

BBSVK said:


> I never saw Elektra as a full opera. Maybe I would be rivetted too. Opera presses my secret buttons I am ashamed that I have ;-) . I just think the music is too modern.


I would say more here do not enjoy the opera ( maybe because Callas never sang it 😜 ) but those who do adore it.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

damianjb1 said:


> Wow - what a great playlist. I know you didn't do it for me but THANK YOU!!


I'd make you one if you give me a direction to go in.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I would say more here do not enjoy the opera ( maybe because Callas never sang it 😜 ) but those who do adore it.


Elektra is a masterpiece. You should seek out a 1944 recording with Erna Schlüter (Strauss’s ideal Elektra) conducted by Eugene Jochum. I believe it was made in Hamburg just before the city was destroyed by bombing. Excellent sound for 1944 and absolutely thrilling!


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Elektra is one of my favorite operas. Alongside with Salome I watched it in first years of discovering opera, found them both ravishing and can't stop till now. It's also one of the most frequent operas to go for me. So it could hold an unexpected journey for a newcomer.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

I noticed, that only Seattle Opera Fan offered _La Traviata, _can't imagine anything more operatic. 
I like Diana Damrau, she was acclaimed as Violetta, but I don't think it was her success. 
Among Traviatas on video I would choose one with Angela Gheorghiou or a movie with Theresa Stratas, in audio Montserrat Caballé and, of course, Maria Callas.
_Die Zauberflöte, Der Rosenkavalier, Le Comte Ory _are good videos with Damrau.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

ColdGenius said:


> I noticed, that only Seattle Opera Fan offered _La Traviata, _can't imagine anything more operatic.
> I like Diana Damrau, she was acclaimed as Violetta, but I don't think it was her success.
> Among Traviatas on video I would choose one with Angela Gheorghiou or a movie with Theresa Stratas, in audio Montserrat Caballé and, of course, Maria Callas.
> _Die Zauberflöte, Der Rosenkavalier, Le Comte Ory _are good videos with Damrau.


Superlative story and music. I think I put down Sills who was known for it but you suggestions were very good. If ONLY we had Traviata with Callas instead of Tosca on video.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Superlative story and music. I think I put down Sills who was known for it but you suggestions were very good. If ONLY we had Traviata with Callas instead of Tosca on video.


There is a small piece of a Lissabon production, more exactly, several short snippets. It's all we have except recordings. I don't remember which year it was.


----------



## Erina442 (2 mo ago)

Seattleoperafan said:


> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL_SCWeemtYi0pkF7PaVwM0DC1ZFyp0UfE I made a playlist for you with both recent singers and great singers of the past in a variety of musical styles. I do the contests here where you can learn a lot. I can make more playlists if you like this. I also have introductions to a lot of the great singers on Youtube including some here in this playlist which I could send you. Many people here are much more knowledgeable than me and I learn a lot from them. The general consensus is most of the great opera singers are dead or almost dead but there still are some very enjoyable singers today, with some very very good Handel, Mozart and Rossini particularly. The ones from the past tend to have more unique sounding voices many find.


Thank you so much for the playlist! That was very thoughtful of you. It’s a shame that most of the great opera singers are gone.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Erina442 said:


> Thank you so much for the playlist! That was very thoughtful of you. It’s a shame that most of the great opera singers are gone.


Who knows why. Why can't I get a date???? Have fun. If you want more let me know. Go back through some of my Rounds of singers and listen to the most popular and read why. You can learn a lot.


----------



## Erina442 (2 mo ago)

I’ll start working through these, starting with Boheme, and come back to this thread to post my impressions. Thank you all so much! I’m excited.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

ColdGenius said:


> There is a small piece of a Lissabon production, more exactly, several short snippets. It's all we have except recordings. I don't remember which year it was.






I found it.


----------



## damianjb1 (Jan 1, 2016)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I'd make you one if you give me a direction to go in.


Let me have a think about it and I'll get back to you.


----------

